
Open Sourcing Seurat: bringing high-fidelity scenes to mobile VR - barrongineer
https://developers.googleblog.com/2018/05/open-sourcing-seurat.html
======
jessedhillon
Isn't this just view frustum culling?

~~~
jayd16
Not really. The process takes RGB and depth images and regenerates a new mesh
of the scene.

The process is able to reconstruct occluded objects by using multiple images
from within a view box. That way the scene should look fully intact as long as
the viewer is within the box.

Think stitching together a 3d panorama but with enough capture data that you
can also peek around things.

~~~
John_KZ
It's great for performance enhancement but it seems like it would never work
with global illumination.

~~~
jayd16
Depends what you need. Everythin including GI is baked into the mesh.

If you want dynamic lights, you could try to bake a out the scene as diffuse
and then again as normal maps. Then you can have simplified realitime
illumination while still baking in AO, static diffuse lights, and the LODed
mesh.

~~~
John_KZ
It still doesn't sound like it would work with a lot of direction-depended
specular reflections or reflective surfaces.

~~~
bananaboy
You could probably bake out normals as part of the process (essentially
generate a G buffer) and use that for specular type effects.

